# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Ninphoides Aquatica(bananasfreshwater) FARM with pics



## paulo gatti (May 22, 2004)

Sory Administrators its my first post,

Make your farm of Ninphoides Aquatica easy, with lot of pics. 
http://forum.aquabahia.com.br/viewtopic.php?t=194

If ou ar not registered just use this link to register its free and easy. 
http://forum.aquabahia.com.br/profile.php?mode=register

Not a fake, just see....

hi, 
From Brazil 
sory my poo english!


----------

